# shower strainer nut



## mike t (Dec 24, 2010)

I went to a house today that had water coming from the ceiling. The shower was right above so I cut a hole in the sheet rock and the shower stainer was leaking, normally an easy fix. But there was duct work right below it and it was tight in the joists. I tried every wrench in my tool bag but i just couldn't get a grip. What i need is a basin wrench that can fit the 3 1/2 inch nut. Does anybody know where i can get one or have any other ideas.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I would tell them to get a tinner to remove the duct and put it back when i am done.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I have used a "wing tite" before, not ideal, but they work. Jim's idea is better, IMO.

http://www.plumbrite.com/


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey Mike, can you tell us what part of the trade are you in, ect.


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

they make a wrench .. kinda like channel locks, for taking off stubborn oil filters .. fairly cheap and I think it would work well for this application..Perhaps at an auto supply house like pep boys or Napa .

Lifer....


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

mike t said:


> What i need is a basin wrench that can fit the 3 1/2 inch nut.


I have used a ridgid #31180 in the past.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Maybe this tool can help


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Colgar said:


> I have used a ridgid #31180 in the past.


 
Thats the one that opens up too 2 1/2"... If so that should do the job!!!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Bill said:


> Maybe this tool can help


I have 5 of those


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Some of these will get you right in there where you can work.

The Damn Tin Knockers should have never put that crap in your way...


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

Cut out a portion of the tub so you have access and then silicone it back in place once you fix the problem. Make sure you use a fine tooth blade through!!!!


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

DIZ said:


> Cut out a portion of the tub so you have access and then silicone it back in place once you fix the problem. Make sure you use a fine tooth blade through!!!!


Put some putty behind it, for a reallly good seal:laughing:


----------



## mike t (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. I was able to cut the old strainer out and replace it with a new one. I,m sure all you shackers and service guys are wondering wtf is the matter with this guy. I've done nothing but commercial so far i my career so i need to learn all the residential tricks.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

mike t said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I was able to cut the old strainer out and replace it with a new one. I,m sure all you shackers and service guys are wondering wtf is the matter with this guy. I've done nothing but commercial so far i my career so i need to learn all the residential tricks.


Step over and give us a intro. Tell us about yourself. We will teach you grasshopper.


http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Step over and give us a intro. Tell us about yourself. We will teach you grasshopper.
> 
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


Yea...

Then you wouldn't have gotten all these great suggestions, prolly just a couple of good ones...:laughing:


----------



## oaklandplumber (May 10, 2009)

mike t said:


> I went to a house today that had water coming from the ceiling. The shower was right above so I cut a hole in the sheet rock and the shower stainer was leaking, normally an easy fix. But there was duct work right below it and it was tight in the joists. I tried every wrench in my tool bag but i just couldn't get a grip. What i need is a basin wrench that can fit the 3 1/2 inch nut. Does anybody know where i can get one or have any other ideas.


[[[[[[ ]]]]]]]]


----------



## Pro Plumber (Jun 16, 2010)

I use to struggle with removing strainers in tight locations. Now i take a 1/2 inch drill bit and drill the slip nut in half. Saves me a ton of time and frustration. Use a brass drain with the four bolt in it and reinstall is quick. Note. be careful not drill into the fiberglass of the shower.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

to be honest with you i've not had much luck trying to tighten any of the nuts with a paper washer between the nut and the rubber gasket. the paper gets wet and sticks. it doesn't slide. a lot of the time the treads are galled and you will not be able to tighten it. as to how you can get at it. well you may not with out removing the duct. is it round duct. if so you may be able to cut i out and put bandaid on it. breid...............:rockon:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Channel lock sells an oil filter plier at H.D.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

You guys are merciless. Can't you just show him the right tool?

*Wheeler Rex 4548 Straight 48" Pipe Wrench*

*







*


----------

